
Show HN: Markdownify - A minimal Markdown editor desktop app based on Electron - amitmerchant
http://www.amitmerchant.com/electron-markdownify/
======
herbst
While it really looks cool, can we please stop calling electron apps minimal?
:3

~~~
amitmerchant
It's minimal in terms of its user interface and the clutter-free
functionalities. :)

~~~
herbst
I see, guess that works for me. As long as you don't call it lightweight ;)

Kudos

